# P-cola Fly Club?



## PBTH

Is anyone on here a member of the Pensacola Fly Fishing club? I was thinking of going to the get-together tomorrow.


----------



## bigspoon17

There are a few members on the forum here, but I'm not one of them. There has been some talk of forming a saltwater-only fly club, but that discussion kind of died down awhile back. Please let us know if you go to the meeting and how you like it.


----------



## PBTH

Didn't end up going. I did run into one of their gatherings out at Ft. Pickens a few years ago and it did seem that the club was geared towards trout fishing.


----------



## tmber8

Really wish I would have checked this thread before last Saturday. I'm a member and was at the "meeting" on Saturday. 

We tied a great shimp imitation, a variation I've made off the BMAR shrimp, that I called the Salt Shaker Shrimp. Killed 'em on it under the lights two weeks ago. 

Another highlight was seafood gumbo for lunch with grouper, oysters, shrimp, and scallops...this ain't no freshwater trout club.

Come check it out.

Here's a pic of the fly. Sorry, it was compressed for the monthly newsletter.


----------



## PBTH

I'm still interested. I really need to improve my casting and get the double haul down pat. Are the monthly get togethers this time of year normally an indoor thing? Does the club have any specific casting and line management meetings?


----------



## Blueheron

Our casting clinics are outdoors on the 3rd Saturday each month at 9:00 AM.
We also have flytying and lunch. Our casting instructor has all the FFF certification and is really good. We have several guys who could help with the double haul. We had a couple saltwater outings last year and we have 'local fishing reports' at each business meeting (first Tuesday 7:00)
Check out the video and newsletters on our web site. www.flyfishpensacola.com
We would be most happy to have new members!


----------



## bigspoon17

PBTH said:


> I'm still interested. I really need to improve my casting and get the double haul down pat.


This. I went to the beach on Monday for a few hours and worked on it. Perfect conditions for it.


----------



## shadowwalker

If your going to try and learn fly rod technique from videos your best bet is watch it once with the sound on After that watch it with the sound turned off till you start to understand what the hands are doing rather than being confused by what is being said. As well meaning as most instructors are they don't teach the student what they need to understand in order to use the information being presented. The double haul is such a natural part of understanding line control most of my students begin learning it during the their first lesson.


----------



## a

the double haul is a more advanced technic, and teaching it at 1st.... under emphasizes the need to throw tight loops. IMO


----------



## a

I rarely use a double haul, mostly the single haul on a forward cast, and usually as a distance improvement. Learn to cast tight loops for distance the majority of the time. Co-ordination is required to calculate time waiting for a level cast to un wind before redirecting. Ive been giving fly casting lessons for 20 years now. Learn to cast 1st, then learn the haul.


----------



## shadowwalker

So we've developed different instruction styles nothing wrong with that. I don't use the word 'casting' when I work with fly rod students, you may find that a little odd also.


----------



## PHWFFNWF

*Fly fishing Salt or Fresh make no differance*

*NW FLORIDA CAST OFF*​*COMPETITION*​*HERES YOUR CHANCE to show your FLY CASTING abilities. Salt or Fresh water and SUPPORT for our local wounded warriors. All proceeds from this event will stay locally to help our veterans in Our Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing programs here in NW Florida**.*​*Saturday June 15, 2013 at 1200 noon*​*At the Boy Scout building, ½ block north of the 17th street graffiti bridge.*​​​*1st prize **a **TFO* *BVK 9’ 4 piece 8 wt.** Fly rod with case.*​*This is a lifetime warranty rod.*​*2nd** and **3rd** place prizes to be awarded at the event.*​*So here’s your chance. $10.00 each entry, you will have 2 chances at each of the four targets. So bring your own gear or use ours. Standard FFF tackle and rigging rules will apply. If you have never casted a fly rod before or would like to brush up or tune up your casting, show up early at 9:00 am we will be glad help you as we give free instruction on the 3rd Saturday of each month. *​*Sponsored by THE FLYFISHERS OF NORTHWEST FLORIDA*​​​​


----------



## CaptHarry

I suck horribly at casting, but count me in for support of a great program. 
The dates cut into tarpon trip time frames for me, and I may not make it, but count me in for an entry fee at least. 
L8, Harry


----------



## a

CaptHarry said:


> I suck horribly at casting, but count me in for support of a great program.
> The dates cut into tarpon trip time frames for me, and I may not make it, but count me in for an entry fee at least.
> L8, Harry


Who ever heard of a flyfishing club "program" that would not support a conservation effort like the net ban???? Back then, you couldnt find a redfish to throw a fly at! So with most of the frightful conservative republican business people, they ran from any sign they might support anything considered green legislation......Now they can catch fish.....but they dont deserve to...in my book!.....yall have fun:blink:


----------



## CaptHarry

Have I had some differences with the club? Yes, yes I have, but I can set aside my past differences/opinions for anything that will help benefit Project Healing Waters. This project supports those that have sacrificed for our country and for the freedoms that we enjoy every day. It's bigger than the local club, and it’s definitely bigger than any difference I might have with a club or person. The one thing I know for sure, is that if I were to avoid this event because of my past differences/opinions with the organization, the only thing that suffers is Project Healing Waters. 
 I know there are others out there that have differences with the club. So here is what I'll ask/challenge of everyone and myself. Set it aside and participate in this event to show support for Project Healing Waters. What’s the worst that can happen? Well, we might enjoy it, we may discover that the club has changed, you will all probably be going home with a sore gut and cheeks from laughing at me casting, and the very worst case scenario...............a worthy cause will have been supported :thumbup: 
L8, Harry


----------



## shadowwalker

a said:


> I rarely use a double haul, mostly the single haul on a forward cast, and usually as a distance improvement. Learn to cast tight loops for distance the majority of the time. Co-ordination is required to calculate time waiting for a level cast to un wind before redirecting. Ive been giving fly casting lessons for 20 years now. Learn to cast 1st, then learn the haul.


 For what it's worth, I guided one of my first fly fishing students in 1968. He caught back to back two four and a half pound bass on the St.Johns river on a white Marathon popping bug. So you been teaching for twenty years, sounds like a good start.


----------



## a

shadowwalker said:


> So we've developed different instruction styles nothing wrong with that. I don't use the word 'casting' when I work with fly rod students, you may find that a little odd also.


OK ill bite...........ya, i do


----------



## shadowwalker

It's because words mean things. The word casting means one thing to a fly fishing instructor, but something different to a student. By me making that change in my teaching style students convinced me how right is was for them that I did that. I'm not going say it was easy to make the change as an instructor, only that the reward to students will never let me go back to the more conventional accepted lessons. How a student relates to the words you choose makes all the difference in a teaching environment. It's more about what a student understands than what an instructor knows of the subject, because when a student is self inspired by understanding they learn at a greatly accelerated rate. Words are the greatest bridge between knowledge and understanding choose them wisely.


----------



## CaptHarry

Because yall be...........


----------



## a

CaptHarry said:


> Because yall be...........


is that a diss?


----------



## shadowwalker

Straight up, who do you think is trolling? I'm pretty sure Lance takes his teaching seriously, as do I. Granted I have developed a different teaching style drawn from a students perspective, who are after all the foremost experts on how they learn. Each student being different while sharing some common traits and possessing individual learning patterns, that too should be taken into account by any instructor. Then again perhaps you were targeting some other part of the thread.


----------



## daniel9829

:thumbsup:I have been fly fishing for about 40 years. Dad started me off. A new flyfisher should learn the basics of casting and be abot to his a cup at 30-40 feet everytime. As that improves get into the more techinal stuff. Most of your fishing will be in that range. That changes on a bonefish flat but accuracy is the real key. Hope that helps.


----------



## shadowwalker

Good grief, I really got to find them stone tablets were it is written that such a simple thing as projecting a piece of string with a stick needs to be so complicated. On second thought think I'll just keep listening my students. 
They know far more than I about how they need to be taught than anyone who aint them.


----------



## timeflies

What just happened?


----------



## shadowwalker

timeflies said:


> What just happened?


 If you can give me some idea of what is confusing ya I'll try and clear it up.


----------



## deltacreekflies

This whole thread is nuts. Everybody smoke a bong. Have a glass o wine. What ever gets your jolly on. Meanwhile let's all get along realize we are different in respect to learning and teaching. Lets stop the preaching and just go fishing maybe even take a new guy. Because someone has to pole the boat.


----------



## shadowwalker

Perhaps if I explain it this way you can better understand. Its called "word association". Words mean different things depending the person and circumstances involved. The word casting means one thing to a student just learning the fly rod verses an instructor. The quickest way to cut thru all that clutter that I have found is to simply state to students, "I do not teach 'casting' to fly fishermen. I go on to explain why and give a quick demonstration holding a fly and casting as it were a spinning rod. Then switch back to projecting the line as a fly rod properly manipulated will do. Its a very strong visual reenforcing the thought. I'm nearly always asked then "What do you call it if not casting?" Basically I refer to it as "controlling" a fly rod, that is after all what your wanting to know, how to manipulate, project, aim, consider, judge, and generally operate a fly rod. Its not an easy thing to do as an instructor to intentionally make a concerted effort to remove the word casting from the lesson plan. I make no claim that it is, but putting students first ahead of my personal comfort is more important than my being accepted by other instructors. This is nothing new for me its on a web site were it was posted as a series of columns I wrote many years ago, if your interested I'll tell you how to find it.


----------



## shadowwalker

deltacreekflies said:


> This whole thread is nuts. Everybody smoke a bong. Have a glass o wine. What ever gets your jolly on. Meanwhile let's all get along realize we are different in respect to learning and teaching. Lets stop the preaching and just go fishing maybe even take a new guy. Because someone has to pole the boat.


Hay I like the way you think, all I can offer is "Confusion is the first element of understanding" Google that one surly somebody said it before me. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry

CaptHarry said:


> I suck horribly at casting, but count me in for support of a great program.
> The dates cut into tarpon trip time frames for me, and I may not make it, but count me in for an entry fee at least.
> L8, Harry


 Found the schedule conflict, that's the weekend of the Bill Hargraves Fishing Rodeo 
So, I'm out. 

PHWFFNWF, let me know where I can send an entry fee in to support the cause.

L8, Harry


----------



## shadowwalker

Lertslie said:


> and teaching it at 1st.... under emphasizes the need to throw tight loops. IMO


 If your referring to teaching the double haul, as some would say 'too soon'. I guess it depends on the teaching style of the instructor and the desire of the student.


----------

